# Wellness Cat Cans Recall-Low Thiamine



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I received this ahead of official announcement, so you won't find anything online about this right now (at least I can't find anything). My source is a good one so I expect this will be made public tomorrow. 

WELLPET LLC VOLUNTARILY RECALLS
CERTAIN LOTS OF CANNED CAT FOOD 
No Other Lots, Products or Dates Affected

Tewksbury, MA (February 28, 2011) - WellPet LLC announced today it has voluntarily recalled certain lots of Wellness® canned cat food.

While recent laboratory testing found that most lots of Wellness canned cat food that were tested contain sufficient amounts of thiamine (also known as Vitamin B1), some of the lots listed below might contain less than adequate levels of thiamine. However, out of an abundance of caution, WellPet has decided to recall all of the lots listed below.

Cats fed only the affected lots for several weeks may be at risk for developing a thiamine deficiency. Thiamine is essential for cats. Symptoms of deficiency displayed by an affected cat can be gastrointestinal or neurological in nature. Early signs of thiamine deficiency may include decreased appetite, salivation, vomiting, and weight loss. In advanced cases, neurologic signs can develop, which may include ventriflexion (bending towards the floor) of the neck, wobbly walking, circling, falling, and seizures. If your cat has consumed the recalled lots and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. If treated promptly, thiamine deficiency is typically reversible.

The lots involved in this voluntary recall are:

Wellness Canned Cat (all flavors and sizes) with best by dates from 14APR 13 through 30SEP13; 

Wellness Canned Cat Chicken & Herring (all sizes) with 10NOV13 or 17NOV13 best buy dates.

Consumers who still have cans of cat food from these lots should stop feeding them to their cats and call us at (877) 227-9587 Monday through Friday, 9:00 am – 7:00 pm Eastern Time. Consumers with further questions should visit our website at Wellness - Healthy Dog and Cat Food or call us at this same number.

WellPet discovered the lower thiamine levels during independent testing conducted together with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in response to a single, isolated consumer complaint received by the FDA. Although WellPet has received no other reports concerning thiamine in its products, WellPet has taken additional steps with the manufacturer to ensure that this does not happen again. 

"As a pet parent myself, I'm concerned for the health and welfare of all pets, and as a company we are committed to delivering the most nutritious natural pet food," said Tim Callahan, chief executive officer of WellPet, the maker of Wellness products. "Even though the chance of a cat developing a thiamine deficiency is extremely remote, we are voluntarily recalling all of these lots of our canned cat food as an extra precaution."


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't gone to check my cans yet, but I wonder if I can continue you to feed the affected cans since I rotate wellness with about 3 other brands?


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for the heads-up. I ordered a couple of cases of Weruva from Amazon tonight, also a case of Wellness and then at the last minute deleted the Wellness because someone here a few weeks ago commented that Amazon has had a few problems with dented cans of Wellness. I am planning on going to a local store Tuesday to pick up some other things and was going to get my Wellness there, so now I know what to avoid.

Even though I rotate the Wellness with Evo and Weruva, if I have any of the "best by" cans (will check soon), why not exchange them, so long as local stores will take them back.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! All of my Wellness cans are dated then, so I'm glad you brought this to our attention!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's released...Here's the link to the announcement on the Wellness site:

Information on the Voluntary Wellness Canned Cat Recall


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...here's the return policy...(don't shoot the messenger)

Do not take it back to your local store. If you have 5 cans or less that are affected you will not receive any reimbursement. If you have more than 5 cans, call Wellness at 877-227-9587. They will issue you a return kit and then refund your money in coupons.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, doodlebug, for this heads-up. A few days ago, I just bought a case of Wellness cans, all flavors, and it's dated "Best by 26 Aug13", so I'll be making a trip back to Pet Valu.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Like I just said...don't go back to Pet Valu...you need to call Wellness.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I called the 1-888 number and was put "on hold" for a long time. So I called the Pet Valu store where I bought the Wellness cans, and they had not received notice of a recall, but said they would refund me my money and to bring the cans back to the store as well as copy of letter from Wellness. I'd already used 3 cans out of the case. So that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> OK...here's the return policy...(don't shoot the messenger)
> 
> Do not take it back to your local store. If you have 5 cans or less that are affected you will not receive any reimbursement. If you have more than 5 cans, call Wellness at 877-227-9587. They will issue you a return kit and then refund your money in coupons.


A "refund" in coupons is not a refund, IMO. While I was coincidentally down to my last can (and have just used a case that was within the "best by" window, with no compensation), Wellness loses a lot of accumulated goodwill by giving coupons instead of cash. However, stores that voluntarily take back the affected cans earn extra points and should be rewarded with business based on proper business ethics.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

catloverami said:


> I called the 1-888 number and was put "on hold" for a long time. So I called the Pet Valu store where I bought the Wellness cans, and they had not received notice of a recall, but said they would refund me my money and to bring the cans back to the store as well as copy of letter from Wellness. I'd already used 3 cans out of the case. So that's what I'm going to do.


Correction: I should have written "the 1-877" number.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wellness has changed their tune and is now telling retailers to accept returns.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

And I just bought some of the cat food. Thanks for pointing it out.. Luckily she didn't eat it..


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG...I just put mine on Wellness. I ordered it online. They have been eating it for over a month now. If I had not had the two that just died tested for anti-freeze poisoning, I'd think Wellness caused it since the symptoms...wobbling, seizures and vomiting are identical to anti-freeze poisoning!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

All the Wellness turkey I have is in the recall & one of chicken/beef. My Wellness chicken cans are OK. Suppose I could take in the empty can I fed them last night?


----------



## sheebyshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG my mum was feeding our cats this food ): i hope they dont get sick.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Great! Almost everything in the cupboard has the recall dates. I have auto shipments from an online company and buy a month at a time. This really sucks. I also feed dry. Do you think that would correct any thiamine deficiency?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

If I ordered from Amazon, would they issue me a refund or should I call Wellness instead?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there anyone other than me on here that is thinking it is the premix they use that is causing the problem?

There have recently also been other recalls due to thiamine-deficient foods. They were Iams ProActive Health canned cat and kitten food as well as Premium Edge (made by Diamond). Those were in the last year or so, then the new Wellness Recall. All these products are made by differant companies/manufactuers.

The most likely conclusion? They vitamin premix they use. Wellness is being assumed to be using the Trouw/Nutreco premix as they are a Wellpet brand, and Wellpet uses that premix in Eagle Pack, also a Wellpet brand. 

Are there other companies we need to worry about then? Holistic Select (previously known as Eagle Pack?) uses the Trouw/Nutreco premix as well. Both Eagle Pack and Wellness are Wellpet brands.

Other companies that use the Trouw/Nutreco premix are:
1. Nutro
2. Evanger's
3. Wellness*
4. Eagle Pack
*They have told some consumers they are using the Trouw/Nutreco premix yet told others that they will not give out the name of the premix. Something fishy is going on here...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

kittywitty said:


> If I ordered from Amazon, would they issue me a refund or should I call Wellness instead?


You'll have to check with Amazon.



tigressbythetail said:


> Great! Almost everything in the cupboard has the recall dates. I have auto shipments from an online company and buy a month at a time. This really sucks. I also feed dry. Do you think that would correct any thiamine deficiency?


Not unless you're feeding primarily dry. You could probably buy some food that is OK and feed this in a rotation...a few meals a week.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hrm, I'm wondering if I should bother returning my cans. I use canned only as a flavor supplement these days (i.e. mixing it with raw to encourage Apollo to eat if he's being picky about his food).

Since my guys get maybe 1/4 can of wet every few days at most, I assume I need not worry?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Whew, looks like only 2 of my Wellness cans (excluding ones I already fed probably) are affected anyway, and the rest of my cans are Merrick. This is exactly the reason I love rotation feeding. If one particular food ends up being low in something important, the other variety in the diet can make up for that deficiency.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

saitenyo said:


> Whew, looks like only 2 of my Wellness cans (excluding ones I already fed probably) are affected anyway, and the rest of my cans are Merrick. This is exactly the reason I love rotation feeding. If one particular food ends up being low in something important, the other variety in the diet can make up for that deficiency.


 This is what I'm thinking too.... The girls get Wellness about 5 meals a week, so I think I'm fine continuing to feed it to them along with their Evo and Weruva.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I just received my shipment of Wellness and after Petflow.com assured me they had pulled all the affected cans from their inventory, they slipped two cases of the recalled cans into my shipment!:cussing


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

WhiteKitties said:


> This is what I'm thinking too.... The girls get Wellness about 5 meals a week, so I think I'm fine continuing to feed it to them along with their Evo and Weruva.


I'm with you--I feed Evo, Weruva and Wellness, and I only had one of the affected cans left anyway. Since I rotate every day, with a Weruva variety for breakfast, an Evo dry snack and then either Evo wet or Wellness wet--Core, chicken or turkey-- for dinner, they have a fair amount of diversity in their diet, plus I'm starting to supplement with a little raw. And I also have a whitekitty!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Last week Petco did not have any Wellness cans on their shelves because of the recall. Does anyone know when they will have them back? The cashier did not know and my cats really miss their chicken and turkey Wellness cans! How long do recalls generally last before new products go back on the shelves? I never dealt with a recall for cat food.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is a link with some info regarding an update to the Wellness recall. 
Follow Up Information regarding Wellness Recall


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Just about every day there's a recall of some kind anymore, whether pet (which is not as well publicized) or human products. 

That last big recall, the one with melamine contamination that kept growing exponentially, I started cooking for the dogs, mainly chicken. Picking all the bones out was so laborious, not to mention gross (I'm a vegetarian) I eventually gave it up after a few months. 

I think I'll go back to Friskies. Not only is it much cheaper, I don't remember them ever having a recall. I might be wrong on that, though.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll admit I just bought a bottle of Thiamin and am supplementing with the wellness. I cant afford to replace all my food if I'm not going to get a refund I can use to purchase food that isn't recalled. (i.;e another brand)


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought that Wellness changed their mind and are allowing stores to give a full refund for the recalled foods?

tigressbythetail, if you want to feed Friskies, make sure to feed the flavors that do not contain glutens. I would have thought they were involved in the 2007 recall? Have you considered feeding a raw diet instead of commercial products? Much less laborous than making a cooked diet which involves tons of supplements:wink


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

No, the cat food wasn't recalled, but their line of dog food was I think. I know I was keeping a close eye as the list got longer. 

I really don't think I could handle raw. They need to get busy and catch that darn gopher if they want raw.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't think I could handle raw either. Someone else had to be around while I was cutting up meat to start with because I came to close to fainting...and that was just from boneless/skinless chicken thighs! It took a while, but I am used to it now, and don't think much of it. I was able to watch both a spay and a neuter at the vet today without feeling sick...something I don't think I could have done if it wasn't for the fact that I am used to cutting up all sorts of meat for my cats...watching a surgery honestly isn't much differant!

When a Vegetarian Feeds Raw Food might be something you would enjoy reading.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I received my Wellness coupons which originally was going to be accompanied by a return kit. They sent a letter with coupons equalling the amount of cans that were being recalled (I received 32 coupons up to a $1.79 value each). The letter said instead of returning the cans to Wellness to just discard them.

Well, tonight I took a trip to my local pet food discount store. This store had some cans of Wellness cat food on their shelves that were not within the recall dates so I picked out a mixed case of my cat's favorite flavors, chicken and turkey. The cashier said that I was the first person to come in with the Wellness coupons and he did not know if he could honor all of them! He studied the coupons as if he was reading a legal contract and then said he would honor a case worth which is 24 cans using the coupons but would have to charge me the sales tax. He requested that I write down my name and address on the back of one of the coupons in case he had any issues with the coupons. He also said that all of the recalled cans had been picked up at the store a couple of days ago by Wellness and that it would be too late to return my recalled cans. But since the letter stated to discard them, I wasn't worried about that part. He said by next week, he would be getting a new shipment. I think he shouldn't have charged me the sales tax though, even if it only came out to $2.80 I think. Since the coupon stated up to $1.79 a can, and the store only charges $1.40 a can I think he should not have charged me anything but too late now. My cats missed their chicken and turkey Wellness and that was all I was thinking about. I don't think the retailers have enough information about what to do with the recall coupons.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I get mine from Petflow.com They said they would replace the two cases that I just received.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

kittywitty said:


> He studied the coupons as if he was reading a legal contract and then said he would honor a case worth which is 24 cans using the coupons but would have to charge me the sales tax. He requested that I write down my name and address on the back of one of the coupons in case he had any issues with the coupons....I think he shouldn't have charged me the sales tax though, even if it only came out to $2.80 I think. Since the coupon stated up to $1.79 a can, and the store only charges $1.40 a can I think he should not have charged me anything but too late now.


The language on every coupon is different, if the retailer doesn't comply with the rules, they don't get reimbursed. So it's in their best interest to make sure they understand what is required. For example, if he didn't charge you the tax because the coupon value exceeds his price, but he has to send a receipt in when he redeems the coupons...then he wouldn't get reimbursed for the tax. Charging the tax is a state requirement and not something he has control over. If the retailer eats $2.80 in tax for every person redeeming Wellness coupons, that adds up pretty quickly...pet food does not have a high markup (at the retail level).


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh I'm so mad!!!!!!! I received my replacement cases from Petflow yesterday, and just didn't think to check the dates on them. I just grabbed a few cans and fed the bratz. Well, I thought to check this morning and they are the SAME EXACT DATES!!!!!!!!!! Are they stupid, or just trying to get rid of their warehouse full of bad food????:cussing


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> Oh I'm so mad!!!!!!! I received my replacement cases from Petflow yesterday, and just didn't think to check the dates on them. I just grabbed a few cans and fed the bratz. Well, I thought to check this morning and they are the SAME EXACT DATES!!!!!!!!!! Are they stupid, or just trying to get rid of their warehouse full of bad food????:cussing


YIKES!!! What a major screw-up - that's completely unacceptable.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

The day I received the email about the recall, I had just opened up a brand new case of Sardine, Shrimp and Crab and also had an unopened case of Chicken and Herring. I had just purchased the 2 cases the day before the recall. I had a total of 64 cans in my house. I called the pet store where I purchased the food and was told they had food not involved in the recall, but I could not return the food I had just purchased the day before. 

Yesterday I went to get some of the Turkey and Salmon and use my coupons Wellness had sent. The manager was there and we were talking about the recall. I told her that I would have preferred a refund and not all of these coupons to deal with. She asked me what I had done with the food and I told her it was still in my basement and that I just hadn't thrown it out after Wellness decided I didn't have to send it back. She told me that I could bring it back for a full refund as they take back anything and everything. I told her that I was informed that I needed to send it back to Wellness and was told by the store employee they wouldn't take the food or issue a refund. She said they were new employees who didn't understand the refund process. So I went back home and returned my two cases for a full refund. 

My indoor cat has been eating Wellness for over 2 years and I started my feral on it in January. I have always been a fan of Wellness and the quality of their food. The recall was handled poorly in my opinion. I also don't feel it was very well publicized. Fortunately I received an email since I subscribe to their site.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I wouldn't have known about it if it had not been for this thread! I don't know how long it takes for cats to get sick from thiamine deficiency, but they would have been eating it for at least two months if not for this thread. 

The company I ordered from issued me a full refund for those two cases. I'd have been jumping up and down mad if a store had refused to take them back. Any way, I canceled future shipments of Wellness until they get things sorted out and replaced it with some other quality brands. I just hope the bratz don't give me grief about it or we'll be going back to Friskies.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I was informed about the recall from Amazon.com about 2 weeks after the first announcement from Wellness. I had already used up these cases of food months ago and hope nothing is wrong with my babies. I also had purchased recalled cans at my local pet store and they gave me a difficult time using the **** coupons in their store. They informed me that they will not accept any recall product returns as they had been already picked up by Wellness. Thank goodness for Cat Forum! Better than the news any day.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> I'd have been jumping up and down mad if a store had refused to take them back.


Initially, Wellness told us (the retail store owners) that all consumer returns needed to go through them. That was changed within 24 hours, but that was the initial message. 

The store that refused to take them back after Wellness picked up their stock just doesn't want to be bothered...Wellness provided a process for that scenario. 

This was the first time that Wellness used a recall service to manage something like this. There were some glitches, but I think in the long run it's a good process. Hopefully there won't be a next time, but if there is I think the kinks will be ironed out.


----------

